# Room wanted for the summer - Salida, June-1 to ?



## Chrisakus (Apr 8, 2008)

Just finishing up grad school and heading to Salida for the summer. I'm looking for a room to rent in a house with a fenced yard. I'll be in and out of Salida this spring and could come by with my dog (~45 lbs) to meet you sometime. We're both laid back, easygoing. Looking for a month to month lease, possibly longer. Thanks, Christine


----------



## ninjatiff (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey Christine. 

You should get a hold of my friend Corrie. She just bought a house that meets your criteria and I know she's looking for a roommate (in fact I think she saw your other post on Craig's List?). I'll PM you her contact info...


----------

